# Great surnames



## Jennywren (Sep 5, 2011)

After seeinng Alans comment on smile4loubie s surname Mrs Cakebread it got me thinking about other peoples surnames , have you got a good surname or do you know anybody else witha good one ? Mine is xxxxx and when i got together with my husband i genuinely thought he was pulling my leg when i asked him his surname


----------



## Steff (Sep 5, 2011)

Naughty Jenny trying to prize our surnames from us


----------



## Jennywren (Sep 5, 2011)

Oops Sorry didnt think of that maybe a mod should delete , sorry guys


----------



## Steff (Sep 5, 2011)

Jennywren said:


> Oops Sorry didnt think of that maybe a mod should delete , sorry guys



Im only pulling your leg hun xx


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 5, 2011)

Once new a bloke called Digby Christmas.

Andy


----------



## Jennywren (Sep 5, 2011)

Steff said:


> Im only pulling your leg hun xx



I know Steff , but its not well thought about was having a blonde moment  Thats the whole point of usernames what a wally sorry again guys


----------



## Blythespirit (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm sure the thought never entered Jenny's head Steff! 

I'll just say my married name is much nicer than my maiden name, which in turn was better than my mum's maiden name which was Haddock! 

The lady in the next bed to mum when I was born was called Mrs Bull and she called her baby Terry.  Poor guy couldn't even change it if and when he got married. XXXXX


----------



## Steff (Sep 5, 2011)

Blythespirit said:


> my mum's maiden name which was Haddock!



You've cod to be joking Blythe


----------



## Catwoman76 (Sep 5, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> Once new a bloke called Digby Christmas.
> 
> Andy



Ha ha love that Sheena

If someone doesn't remember my name and they ask again, I say it's Fatima Farquelharsen, honest I have done that   Sheena


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 5, 2011)

Steff said:


> You've cod to be joking Blythe



There is a time and plaice.


----------



## Blythespirit (Sep 5, 2011)

Steff said:


> You've cod to be joking Blythe



Yep! And her best friends at school were called Herring and Roe.  XXXXX


----------



## Blythespirit (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm on a roll now.....

2 old school friends of mine got married a few years back and thier names were Godly and Saint. XXXXX


----------



## Jennywren (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks Blythespirit you got me out of that one  Like your display pic , i love sunflowers


----------



## Blythespirit (Sep 5, 2011)

Jennywren said:


> Thanks Blythespirit you got me out of that one  Like your display pic , i love sunflowers



I love flowers and like to keep my avatar seasonal. I've got some great sunflowers in the garden right now. Me and my grandson planted them together and he likes to water and measure them all the time. XXXXX


----------



## Catwoman76 (Sep 5, 2011)

Jennywren said:


> After seeinng Alans comment on smile4loubie s surname Mrs Cakebread it got me thinking about other peoples surnames , have you got a good surname or do you know anybody else witha good one ? Mine is xxxxx and when i got together with my husband i genuinely thought he was pulling my leg when i asked him his surname



Tia knows a girl at school with the surname of Strange - it's scottish! Sheena


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 5, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> Tia knows a girl at school with the surname of Strange - it's scottish! Sheena



One of my French teachers at High School was a Mr Strange! 

(good teacher .... I even passed the o-level!)


----------



## Ellie Jones (Sep 5, 2011)

I miss my maiden name and didn't want to lose it when I got married I did try to convince Les to double barrow our surnames so I could keep my surname..

But my mum refused to allow my dad to register any of our births after my middle brother..  Apparently mum wanted one name for his first name and dad decided to swap them around as he liked the second name better, not thinking what the initals spelt..   APE oppps and he's the smallest of my 3 brothers


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 5, 2011)

Shacklady, solicitors I used once (not giving reason ) There was a Mr & a Mrs!!


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 5, 2011)

Ellie Jones said:


> I miss my maiden name and didn't want to lose it when I got married I did try to convince Les to double barrow our surnames so I could keep my surname..
> 
> But my mum refused to allow my dad to register any of our births after my middle brother..  Apparently mum wanted one name for his first name and dad decided to swap them around as he liked the second name better, not thinking what the initals spelt..   APE oppps and he's the smallest of my 3 brothers



Fortunately, my parents stopped at A.P. for me (didn't stop my brother from addressing a letter to me as A.P.E. once though!! )


----------



## Northerner (Sep 5, 2011)

We had a history teacher called Mr Darling, and yes - he had a hard time of it from the pupils!


----------



## caffeine_demon (Sep 5, 2011)

one of my fave surnames is de'ath..  and I like french names that start wit "N'" - such as N'Zogbia.


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 5, 2011)

Recently done a job for a Mr Gaylord.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 5, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> one of my fave surnames is de'ath..  and I like french names that start wit "N'" - such as N'Zogbia.



I remember when I graduated there were lots of students at the ceremony with the surname 'Ng', which I believe is Chinese


----------



## ypauly (Sep 5, 2011)

rossi_mac said:


> Recently done a job for a Mr Gaylord.


I dont think I could have written the invoice 





ETA I Changed my surname, well took the wifes name when I married. I did it partly because she was from an all girl family, I was from an all boy family, and partly because I was called 'Wallis' and I didn't want to be wally all my life lol


----------



## Tezzz (Sep 5, 2011)

I knew a girl called Lisa Parrot. She had a really long nose poor girl.


----------



## Mark T (Sep 5, 2011)

My wife has been doing some family history research and she tends to like exploring up and down the trees (rather then just doing the direct line up).

Some of my favourite surnames in the list are: Guest, Service, Ogg

We also have a Elizabeth Windsor (not the one unfortunately), Mr Youngman and several Strong's.


----------



## Smutmeister (Sep 5, 2011)

My father once spent time pleading with some people whose surname was Balls not to name their newborn daughter Ophelia.


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 5, 2011)

In our family tree we have a crystal hedwicka Catha overdick (first name, 2 middle names and surname) lucky lady married my grand pa.

So glad that name didn't pass down our line he he he


----------



## cazscot (Sep 5, 2011)

I used to know a girl called Teresa Woods (married surname so not her parents fault).

I had to deal with a customer when I worked in the bank called Robin Banks .

My PE teacher at school was called Hazel Barr we thought that was really funny when we were kids...


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 5, 2011)

Once worked with a girl with the surname Lamb who got married and changed it to Fox so she became a sheep in foxes clothing


----------



## Northerner (Sep 5, 2011)

A dutch woman I used to work with called Marina married a man called Chris Morris, so she became Marina Morris (you need to remember the '70s for that one, I think!)


----------



## Northerner (Sep 5, 2011)

cazscot said:


> I used to know a girl called Teresa Woods (married surname so not her parents fault).
> ..



I knew a Theresa Green as a tennager


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 5, 2011)

Northerner said:


> A dutch woman I used to work with called Marina married a man called Chris Morris, so she became Marina Morris (you need to remember the '70s for that one, I think!)



And if they had a daughter she could be called Marina Morris Minor?


----------



## robert@fm (Sep 7, 2011)

Parents who are called Slicker should be forbidden by law to give their child any first name beginning R.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 7, 2011)

Think the funniest school teachers name we had, was a Miss Buttress.  We too had a Mr Strange and he always reminded me of Patrick Moore, to look at.

Nobody could spell my maiden name so I was glad to become Mrs Salt, can't get that wrong can they?  One syllable.  Salter, Ault, Fault, Falter, Ort - never ending.  Remarried later and it's now a nice, normal, really old, common name.  Nobody I speak to seems to have heard of that either.  

I wish I'd just reverted to my maiden name cos at least I knew I couldn't ever expect anyone else to know it!

Fancy having an Ogg in the family - I'd like that, cos of Nanny Ogg in Discworld!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2011)

I worked with a lady whose surname was Fysh - one of only 3 in the country, apparently!


----------



## margie (Sep 7, 2011)

I knew a Penny Black and a T Morrow. 
I also know some Finches and Turtles.


----------



## casey (Sep 8, 2011)

My great uncles surname was  Lowcock.


----------



## ypauly (Sep 8, 2011)

margie said:


> I knew a Penny Black and a T Morrow.
> I also know some Finches and Turtles.



Great we are meeting at penny blacks (birmingham) next week


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 8, 2011)

I know a whole family of Twiggs, a good few Catts and a Mouseman. And I once worked with a Richard Head, he was too! The weirdest name I ever came across though was on an Electoral Register may years ago where we had a whole family of Geronimos. One lady member of the tribe rejoiced in the name of Euphemia Geronimo. Fairly rolls off the tongue that does, I wonder what ever happened to her.

My own surname is very rare, apparently there are only about 1500 of us worldwide. I'm was glad to return to my maiden name after the divorce I have a little lithp and Alithon Patterthon was just too much!


----------



## Tumble (Sep 8, 2011)

We used to shoot with a Mr Prattlebottom, he was a lovely old boy.


----------



## casey (Sep 8, 2011)

Tumble said:


> We used to shoot with a Mr Prattlebottom, he was a lovely old boy.





Ha ha, that reminded me. My dentists name is Mr Winterbottom lol.


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 8, 2011)

just remembered I did a job for a Mr Cheeseman once!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 8, 2011)

rossi_mac said:


> just remembered I did a job for a Mr Cheeseman once!



I used to work with a chap called Cheeseman


----------



## caffeine_demon (Sep 8, 2011)

I know a few "Pratt"s... 

That's not their surname - just an apt description for them!


----------

